# Sunshine Flyer Wagon



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2016)

One of two wagons I got at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 26, 2016)

Very nice, it looks like mine minus the front lights.


----------

